
Java in the Browser with TeaVM - pjmlp
https://blogs.oracle.com/javamagazine/java-in-the-browser-with-teavm
======
java-man
This is such nonsense!

"TeaVM is an open source project that takes Java code and converts it to fast,
compact JavaScript at build time."

How about integrating a small subset of JVM into the browser and allow it to
manipulate DOM, similarly to React? Add a fine grained security model, and a
secure isolating local storage.

And we'll have a type-safe, possibly secure way to develop and deploy a web
application.

